# Chevy Cruze Aftermarket antenna?



## Cruzzer (Dec 13, 2010)

This is out of Singapore 
Team Chevrolet Singapore Car Club • View topic - Cruze Shark fin antenna cover (Silver colour)
http://www.teamchevysg.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=17706


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

cccullen said:


> Hi, I'm new here and I'm from the Philippines. I just bought a new Chevy Cruze 1.8 LT about a week ago in pewter grey. I like that car but, I'm really not feeling the antenna. Is there a way to change the antenna on the roof? I was thinking of a sharks fin antenna but the one's on Ebay are not functional shark fin antennas.
> 
> has anybody on the boards done this mod?
> 
> Thanks!


I know what you mean about the antenna- very cheesy looking. Looks like it will bend easily if the car goes through any car wash. I did write to Chevy to ask about it and got some mumbo jumbo corporate response until I got a little more explicit. Then they said that the car was tested under many conditions. The end. Time will tell, I guess. The shark fin would have looked classier, but I'm sure it ALL boils down to $$$$ like trunk hinges instead of struts and a hood rod instead of gas struts etc.


----------



## brewer (Feb 15, 2011)

would this work??
A - Short Stubby Antenna - Color: Black








I wouldn't mind changing it for that price!


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

I saw that too, but not sure if the thread size is correct. Have not measured the one on the cruze yet.


----------



## brewer (Feb 15, 2011)

how do you take off the stock antenna?
I tried twisting it, but didn't want to force it too much in fear it would break off.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

brewer said:


> how do you take off the stock antenna?
> I tried twisting it, but didn't want to force it too much in fear it would break off.


It unscrews, lefty loosy. There are some rubber detents in the base, that is why it seems to take more effort than you. Just grab it firmly by the base and twist.

Yeah that sounds bad.....


----------



## brewer (Feb 15, 2011)

ahh ok.
I wonder if autozone or advanced auto has anything?!


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Has anyone found one that works well. Have a '14 Cruze and wouldn't mind changing that to a shorter one.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Search VG shark antenna on this forum for pics and info...I believe it's a Mark II model. Usually if you order by vehicle it picks the right mark.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

As far as the the antenna bending going thru a car wash, it will not. When I go to Mikes car wash in Cincinnati, I do not have to remove the antenna and it goes nowhere and does not bend. The first time it is removed, it is a little difficult but it will come off with no problem. I thought the same about damaging it but no worries just twist until it loosens.


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> Search VG shark antenna on this forum for pics and info...I believe it's a Mark II model. Usually if you order by vehicle it picks the right mark.


Thanks Merc. Seems the website is down right now. Will have to keep an eye on it. Bad New Racing has it though for $80us.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Chevrolet Cruze Shark Fin Antenna

Also, do NOT trust the paint code in your car's glovebox. Instead, go to your dealership parts department and purchase a small bottle of touch up paint for your car. The color code on the bottle will be correct.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

marden64 said:


> Thanks Merc. Seems the website is down right now. Will have to keep an eye on it. Bad New Racing has it though for $80us.


There is another site that sells them but it is listed Mark I or Mark II and at an even higher price before shipped. I was waiting for a non existent group buy before I jumped on it but I may bite early.



obermd said:


> Chevrolet Cruze Shark Fin Antenna
> 
> Also, do NOT trust the paint code in your car's glovebox. Instead, go to your dealership parts department and purchase a small bottle of touch up paint for your car. The color code on the bottle will be correct.


I got mine and it just so happened to match the last part of the bottle code but I did see the thread/GB where the numbers and names of colors were all over the place. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

The bnr is a bit pricey but it's the best looking one.

Here's the link.
http://store.badnewsracing.net/Chevrolet-Cruze-Shark-Fin-Antenna_p_22.html

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The BNR is the VG Sharkfin. As far as I know this is the only sharkfin for the Cruze that actually replaces the antenna mast.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah to recap on the VG shark fin, the only part you replace is the actual screw on whip antenna. When you look at all those shark fins on eBay, they require you to tear out everything on the roof and pull down the headliner to "possibly" make it work. VG goes over the base left behind when you unscrew the antenna only. It has a screw attached to a coiled wire and circuitry that you screw into the base where the whip antenna was to make this a functional antenna. 

In short you are paying a price for a simple solution vs cheap eBay fin where you have to buy extra parts as you tear apart the car reinventing the wheel and may never get to work at the same level as stock. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

